# XD40 barrel interchangeable with 9MM barrel



## New Shooter

I was told that you can change the barrel on an XD40 tactical to an XD9 barrel without changing the slide or magazine. Does anyone on this site have any experience with this? I was looking at the XD9 & XD40 and the guy behind the counter says that he owns one and he gets the best of both worlds by changing out the barrel from the 40 to the 9. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_Vigilante

Yes, the XDm 9 barrel can be swapped into the XDm .40 pistol. It is preferrable to buy the mags for the XDm 9 to use though because the .XDm .40 mag is susceptible to jams when you stuff it full of 9mm cartridges. Aftermarket barrels are available from several companies-I purchased mine from EFK Fire Dragon. You can also buy a barrel for .357 Sig which will fit in the XDm .40. Good luck


----------



## Martywj

I asked that question as far a subcompact XD's a while back, someone gave me this website with lots of conversation barrels for XD's.

http://www.efkfiredragon.com/products.php?cat=37

I am told the barrels are a drop in, nothing else changes except the mags. But you to start with a .40. You can't go from a 9mm to .40. I was also told that if you go from .40 to .357 Sig you use the same mags.

Marty


----------



## New Shooter

Thanks for the info. This definitely helped me decision to get the .40


----------

